# Gary Moore dead at 58 years old.



## Dueck (Nov 21, 2010)

I just read this, don't know how to post
a link. 

RIP Gary.....


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12378833


----------



## Dueck (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you bassguitarman.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

RIP. He was one of the best, for sure.


----------

